# Bluebird Battery Door



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 10, 2016)

I've seen a few of these made already and thought I'd try my hand at it.  As always, I depended on some very helpful advice, borrowed tools, and harbor freight equipment to help get the job done. (Thanks Joe!)




 



Rough cut and hammering into shape using a mallet and sandbag


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 10, 2016)

Getting close..


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 10, 2016)

Last photo shows the completed door with finished edges and tab.


----------



## larock65 (Nov 10, 2016)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 381619
> Getting close..



That's Joe's garage! I know that place well!


----------



## mike j (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice job, that crustacean sure has come a long way.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 10, 2016)

larock65 said:


> That's Joe's garage! I know that place well!




The first few photos were in fact taken at Joe's garage.  The last few are in my garage.  I'm slowly constructing an exact replica of his garage at my home, complete with metal working tools and a model A roadster!


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 10, 2016)

looks good Steve


----------



## catfish (Nov 10, 2016)

Looks good to me.


----------

